
Migrate Everything from Linux to BSD - rodrigo975
https://www.unixsheikh.com/articles/why-you-should-migrate-everything-from-linux-to-bsd.html
======
linuxhansl
Uhm... I don't follow.

Sounds like a lot of yada yada yada... corporations are evil... yada yada...
Google is evil... yada yada... Mozilla is evil... yada yada... ChromeOS... And
on and on.

And it seems that when corporations take BSD and build their own distro that's
cool - somehow, because BSD is "developed by open source enthusiasts", but
when the same happens with Linux it is somehow hijacked.

Similarly when corporations contribute to BSD that somehow leads to different
results compared to contributing to Linux.

Perhaps the author hasn't heard of Debian?

And then the pointless detour into Mozilla's Firefox. Perhaps BSD has a magic
browser that's not Firefox (or Chrome, though I am not at all a fan of
Chrome)?

For the record I have used both BSD (FreeBSD specifically) and Linux (many
distributions over the years, currently I like Fedora). Both have their
advantages and disadvantages.

I do agree with some of the Author's points, actually, but that article is
just sensationalist and loses a lot of weight because of that.

~~~
smitty1e
> FreeBSD does not come with a pre-installed web browser. Instead, the www
> category of the Ports Collection contains many browsers which can be
> installed as a package or compiled from the Ports Collection. [1]

BSD's claim to being a complete system could be strengthened. The idea of
steering clear of BigBrother corporations is a good one.

I take the eclectic view that the BSD and FSF ecosystems are together worth
more than either separately.

[1]
[https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/d...](https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-
browsers.html)

------
m-p-3
> systemd does provide improvements to Linux, but the main problem with
> systemd is that its continued development is motivated by a company's
> economic interests and not the Open Source community interests

Is there any direct event to back this affirmation? I get that corporations
have their own agenda, but is there any changes that systemd received that was
directly influenced by a corporation and led to a behavior the community
generally regarded as bad?

------
teilo
So, tell me again, in practical terms, why I shouldn't install that Debian
instance? What bad things are going to happen, exactly, that BSD will avoid?

------
JdeBP
The to-and-fro can be seen continued:

* [https://fediverse.blog/~/AllGoodThings/should-you-migrate-fr...](https://fediverse.blog/~/AllGoodThings/should-you-migrate-from-linux-to-bsd-it-depends)

* [https://unixsheikh.com/articles/why-you-should-migrate-every...](https://unixsheikh.com/articles/why-you-should-migrate-everything-from-linux-to-bsd-part-2.html)

------
davecheney
What a breathless re-litigation of ancient history.

